# Odd result for my Boer goats



## cmany (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey all.., so this has been a very busy weekend, starting on Thursday...triplets, twins on Saturday (and big ones), and triplets today...

Of the twins...which are Boer...I have a very odd colored buckling. 

He's tannish...almost pink! Last year this doe had a silver and grey buckling, who is now tan, with the silver and gray still present...

I have had several kids who have changed colors...one was all ginger, and by 6 months, he was white and grey...

But this one...he is just so odd...was hoping to get opinions...because it may be hard to sell him as a pure boer...so I need to know what to say...


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Wow, so pretty!! I have seen a Boer doeling with that coloring, but it was in a traditional pattern. She was sold as a purebred but unpapered so who knows if she was actually pure or if there was something else thrown in there.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Thats beautiful! I had some mallards that were not typical colors...had to do with recessive genes and such. Maybe your buck throws it? Anyway, maybe someone else can help you out with the reasoning...I *think* lotsagoats is good with this stuff!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cool coloring!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is neat.


----------



## cmany (Apr 22, 2012)

I was doing some reading on dapples and spotted boer goats...and it looks as if this doe has the genes for the variations...and I believe the buck does too, as kids with other goats often are wild colors and marked strange...

Oh suppose I should post all the babies from this weekend...


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

My Saanen Boer crosses often have dilute, cream colored, faint red markings. Usually on the head like a boer. Picture is of such a cross with some age on her.


----------

